# NYC Families For Safe Streets Initiative



## FastTrax (Mar 8, 2022)

www.familiesforsafestreets.org/new-york

www.facebook.com/NYCSafeStreets/

www.twitter.com/NYC_SafeStreets/

www.instagram.com/familiesforsafestreets/?hl=en

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/families-for-safe-streets.html


----------



## RFW (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm glad that there is an initiative that deals with this problem specifically. Some people are in a hurry too damn much to care.


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

So much heartbreak and sorrow.


----------

